# Need Beef enchilada recipe,old style!



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

I searched the threads first and found no beef enchilada recipe. What im looking for is the old school authentic beef enchiladas with gravy , they were a bit tough which I liked and had some stringy cheese that was awesome. Used to get them in Beeville and now most beef enchiladas are bland hamburger in a watery soft corn tortilla! thanks !


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My mother learned to cook from a Mexican lady that helped raise her,so she cooked steller Mexican food.

She used any kind of meat,I liked shredded roast,my twins favorite was chicken.Chopped onion,cheese,little green pepper.I can't think of anything else.Drop the corn tortillas in hot grease in a skillet to soften.While still hot,spoon in the filling and roll tightly,sticking a tooth pick in to keep closed.After filling a large cast iron skillet,she'd put it in the oven to melt the cheese and put just a little brown on the edge.We always had a bowl of chili she made to put on them if that's what we wanted.They were nothing like what you get out.Never would she have used hamburger meat.The chili or sauce was to keep them from being too crunchy,but it was how I liked them.That was everyday vittles for us,but tamales were for special occasions.Way too much work,and we really liked enchiladas more.I never saw her make tortillas.I'll have to ask her why.When I see her in the next few days,I'll ask her if I missed anything,'cause I know I have.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice Recipe Perkerwood I'd like to give it a try.

What kind of cheese is best to use? Was the roast already cooked then shredded? Do you use any seasonings for the meat? Seems like you need salt, pepper maybe garlic powder etc.. please let us know. For the sauce I will use the canned enchilada sauce it.

searacer



peckerwood said:


> My mother learned to cook from a Mexican lady that helped raise her,so she cooked steller Mexican food.
> 
> She used any kind of meat,I liked shredded roast,my twins favorite was chicken.Chopped onion,cheese,little green pepper.I can't think of anything else.Drop the corn tortillas in hot grease in a skillet to soften.While still hot,spoon in the filling and roll tightly,sticking a tooth pick in to keep closed.After filling a large cast iron skillet,she'd put it in the oven to melt the cheese and put just a little brown on the edge.We always had a bowl of chili she made to put on them if that's what we wanted.They were nothing like what you get out.Never would she have used hamburger meat.The chili or sauce was to keep them from being too crunchy,but it was how I liked them.That was everyday vittles for us,but tamales were for special occasions.Way too much work,and we really liked enchiladas more.I never saw her make tortillas.I'll have to ask her why.When I see her in the next few days,I'll ask her if I missed anything,'cause I know I have.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

yes the meat has to be cooked first. pulled pork, chicken, brisket basically whatever meat you want to use and cooked how you like it. Get the shredded cheese in the flavor you like.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.homesicktexan.com/2007/01/essence-of-tex-mex.html?m=1

I like this recipe. It is for cheese enchiladas, but you could add the beef.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful replies yall! Im ready to try some now, thanks.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

http://www.homesicktexan.com/2007/01/essence-of-tex-mex.html?m=1http://

https://www.heb.com/search/?q=enchilada+recipe


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

The homesicktexan links posted here use a chili gravy recipe that is the real McCoy...a lot like they had at the old Felix restaurants. Its borrowed from Robb Walsh, a Tex Mex authority and part owner of El Real restaurant. I use it making my beef enchiladas and over tamales. Good stuff.

http://www.homesicktexan.com/2007/01/essence-of-tex-mex.html?m=1


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.food.com/recipe/kishas-enchiladas-388540 I've made these several times, and they are tasty.............


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/simple-perfect-enchiladas-recipe0.html?ic1=obnetwork
Here's one more from the redhead, Ree Drummond...The Pioneer Woman... she has some good country recipes


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you searched Pinterest?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

For the sauce try using the following ingredients to make a pot of "gravy", then dip corn tortillas in while hot to soften them up, wrap around beef and cheese lining a tray with the enchiladas, then top with sauce and cheese and bake until all melted and hot again

Size of each portion below varies in quantity of gravy sauce needed:

Crisco oil (the spooned out kind)
Flour
Cumin
Chili powder (not a lot compared to other ingredients)
Salt
Water


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Here you go, just add shredded beef (smoked brisket).

*Cheese Enchiladas with Chili Gravy

*


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> Here you go, just add shredded beef (smoked brisket).
> 
> *Cheese Enchiladas with Chili Gravy
> 
> *


That's a good sounding gravy too! Simple brown gravy, none of the tomato whatever sauces.


----------

